# Uber should not let old people drive



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level. 

At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level. At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one step in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Uber should not let anyone under 35 drive. Their judgment and maturity are impaired. These young dudes that think they're bullet proof increase the risk of accidents.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They should go by a case by case basis. Alot of the young drivers are going way too fast and don't even have a cell phone holder.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Here we go again with another "thinning the herd" proposal.

Don't most states already have license renewal requirements for older drivers?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should not let old people drive


Agreed.
You need to get your inexperience ass outta my way as well.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Get off my lawn!


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, ...


Anyone who refers to people over 60 with gratuitous insults ought to be permanently deactivated.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Where are my pants?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm about to be 57 and I could do donuts around your car and you would crap your pants.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TheCount said:


> Uber should not let anyone under 35 drive. Their judgment and maturity are impaired. These young dudes that think they're bullet proof increase the risk of accidents.


I agree totally. I'm in my mid 50's and these kids in their 20's are too busy texting and driving to pay attention to anything else.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UP.net should charge a troll tax


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

One of the best videos ever !!!! An oldie and a goodie.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

well just wait till your smart ass gets that old if you make it that long

it won't be that long


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

60 is not old nowadays. My mom is almost 60 and she owns her own mobile dog grooming business and drives a huge van around all day and does a physically demanding job. When the weather is nice she'll go stand-up paddle boarding for miles. She goes to the gym every day, she's in better shape than I am. And her retirement plan is to get an RV and travel all over the country. And she's perfectly capable of all of it.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


"60"???

You are so full of San Francisco sidewalk pilings.

Listen you little runt. I am 65 and drive a hundred times better than any 24 year old does. I have NEVER, repeat, NEVER had an accident, speeding ticket or at any time an un-insurable driver license. When you grow up, then maybe you can get a big boy driver license.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

60 is the new 40. I’d feel safer with a 60 year old driver than I would with 21-25 year old drivers.

I’ve had several young U/L drivers who have almost hit me at large events where U/L have specific drop off areas. 

One started backing up without even looking and almost hit me. The customer commented how awful that driver was and gave me $5, saying thanks for my safe driving. Another cut me off. Happens all the time with the young ones. 

Another good troll post.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


>


Home boy says, " Next time, I'll **** you up!"

Yeah you will you stupid ass BLM'er.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> OP is on to something.
> 
> Old people - out
> 
> ...


How about any gender over two? Claiming to be one of 68 genders is good enough for me to call you a liar.

Psst, there are only two genders.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A pity that Youth is wasted on the Young.

The don't trust anyone over 30 crowd. Is about to be booted from Uber.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Of course you are advocating violating the law.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Uber should reserve the 60+ drivers with bad attitudes for doing Uber eats deliveries to non-tipping pax


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> "60"???
> 
> You are so full of San Francisco sidewalk pilings.
> 
> Listen you little runt. I am 65 and drive a hundred times better than any 24 year old does. I have NEVER, repeat, NEVER had an accident, speeding ticket or at any time an un-insurable driver license. When you grow up, then maybe you can get a big boy driver license.


By responding to this OP in such an angry manner, you just supplied him with the "woody" he so desperately wanted.

Friends don't let friends assist trolls.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SJCorolla said:


> Here we go again with another "thinning the herd" proposal.





TheCount said:


> Anyone who refers to people over 60 with gratuitous insults ought to be permanently deactivated.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Never mind, he already posted something close enough to it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


TemptingFate said:


> UP.net should charge a troll tax





BigRedDriver said:


> Friends don't let friends assist trolls.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^So did this guy.......^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> By responding to this OP in such an angry manner, you just supplied him with the "woody" he so desperately wanted.
> 
> Friends don't let friends assist trolls.


"Angry manner" LOL. This is normal manner for me. You should see me when I get really fired up.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


wow you obviously sound like an uneducated ignorant millennial. As for older drivers, at least in the states, all drivers are tested in order to renew their license. But, in the


AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Written from the perspective of a true ignorant uneducated millennial. You may not be aware of it but in the states people are tested to make sure they drive. As a millennial who thinks they know everything you may want to let the DMV know that they have it all wrong. As for "opting out" of having older riders, I would be game to opt out of any child millennial (child meaning mentality which seems to include most from 18-30). Maybe you should write to the Millennials who run Uber and Lyft and let them know as ageism is against the law yet Uber and Lyft, run by millennials, consistently see the law as not applicable to them. There is a reason for regulations and laws and your ignorant post shows just one example of why.



SJCorolla said:


> Here we go again with another "thinning the herd" proposal.
> 
> Don't most states already have license renewal requirements for older drivers?


yes but as it was obviously a millennial who wrote the post they don't care about knowing facts or critical analysis. It is all about them and their ignorant worldview.



BigRedDriver said:


> Of course you are advocating violating the law.


It must be pointed out though that violating the law is right in line with Uber and Lyft who see themselves above the laws. The culture Uber/Lyft breeds is nothing short of a third world master plan where the only law is there are no laws that cannot be broken with power or money.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> 60 is not old nowadays. My mom is almost 60 and she owns her own mobile dog grooming business and drives a huge van around all day and does a physically demanding job. When the weather is nice she'll go stand-up paddle boarding for miles. She goes to the gym every day, she's in better shape than I am. And her retirement plan is to get an RV and travel all over the country. And she's perfectly capable of all of it.


I remember a dude at Sheetz told me a story of a lady who looked about 30 years old in Africa or the Middle East that he had a crush on. She did meditation and ate completely vegan and all of that stuff. He got into a conversation and somehow the people around her heard that he thought she was about 30 years old and they gave him these funny looks. Then she said she was like 60 years old and he freaked out.

If you keep yourself super healthy apparently your skin and body doesn't crack too much.

I talk to quite a few 20 to 25 year olds who act like hitting 30 is like "time is up" type shit. They just don't know. They're just going to act like time is up while some 44 year old dude with a 25 year old hair cut who makes 200k a year is going to go around and pick up girls they're looking for any way.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I drove a truck for 30 years.....First thing I was taught was you can get as close as you can...just don't touch....These young uns and cabbies don't like me....This knucklehead OP would love to be my passenger if I ever encountered a should have been a disaster situation.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I just realized this is another forced controversy AveragePerson thread.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Any and all 4 wheelers should do a Semi Simulator by the time they turn 21.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> UP.net should charge a troll tax


I think Uber should ban any woman driver that's over 120 pounds


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Written from the perspective of a true ignorant uneducated millennial. You may not be aware of it but in the states people are tested to make sure they drive. As a millennial who thinks they know everything you may want to let the DMV know that they have it all wrong. As for "opting out" of having older riders, *I would be game to opt out of any child millennial (child meaning mentality which seems to include most from 18-30)*. Maybe you should write to the Millennials who run Uber and Lyft and let them know as ageism is against the law yet Uber and Lyft, run by millennials, consistently see the law as not applicable to them. There is a reason for regulations and laws and your ignorant post shows just one example of why.


I'll second that.....LOL


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> One of the best videos ever !!!! An oldie and a goodie.


Watching that made me so happy I live in a realm where the F-, N-, Sh- words aren't used to punctuate or fill every gap in a sentence.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ugh, this ageism again. From both directions. ?

@AveragePerson sure knows how to stir the pot.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Wecome back TROLL!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I just realized this is another forced controversy AveragePerson thread.


That's all average person posts, you guys feed into it all the time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Not going to happen. That would be very discriminatory.

Folks who have a problem with this should take public transportation or something.

Get over it.



GreatOrchid said:


> well just wait till your smart ass gets that old if you make it that long
> 
> it won't be that long


Betting he/she doesn't make it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

What if someone thinks either male or female drivers are safer? Should they be able to opt out of getting drivers of a specific gender?

What if someone is convinced that drivers of any given ethnicity or skin color are unsafer? Should they be able to opt out of getting drivers of a certain race?

IMHO most of us recognise these things would lead to unfair discrimination. And I think it's the same thing with age.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Considering that most accidents are caused by young drivers, i find this comment nothing but ageism.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow *Canadians* to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of *Canadian* drivers. These *Canadian* dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Fixed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Iann said:


> Get off my lawn!


This
This is WHY
Tigers Eat their young.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I bet Uber could save a lot of money on insurance if they raised the minimum age from 21. Regular insurance males under 25 is the highest risk category.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


The president of the United States is currently 73 years old . Paul McCartney is headlining stadiums right now. He's 77.


----------



## 03qsz06 (Aug 3, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Yeah, I'll match my reaction time, eyesight, reasoning skills against yours any day. There are so many things I want to say,but they are not nice so I won't say them.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Just use the "ignore" option in this forum and suffocate this troll. I did already "ignoreed" him.

Message to the Administration of UP forum,

You need to create the option of "thumps down"' ? as a response. Please


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Illini said:


> Fixed.


You got something against people from Canadia?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> You got something against people from Canadia?


Yes, the OP.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The OP has disappeared. 

Bladder problems?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> The OP has disappeared.
> 
> Bladder problems?


No, mouth and fingers engaged before brain....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> You need to create the option of "thumps down"' ? as a response. Please


Great idea! They also need to add a yuck option for some nasty stuff I've read on here.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


 You are a despicable person. I have been driving for UBER for 3 years without a problem. It is the drivers in their 20s and 30s who are so pumped full of testosterone that are a menace to themselves and others. Not too surprising, since recent science reports claim that a human brain does not reach maturity until sometimes in the mid 20s. To my way of thinking, Uber should prohibit anyone under 40 from driving.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> You are a despicable person. I have been driving for UBER for 3 years without a problem. It is the drivers in their 20s and 30s who are so pumped full of testosterone that are a menace to themselves and others. Not too surprising, since recent science reports claim that a human brain does not reach maturity until sometimes in the mid 20s. To my way of thinking, Uber should prohibit anyone under 40 from driving.


Well said Sir, lovey response to this idiot.
Thank you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


In this case, Uber should also not allow those who has not good credit ratings.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What if someone thinks either male or female drivers are safer? Should they be able to opt out of getting drivers of a specific gender?
> 
> What if someone is convinced that drivers of any given ethnicity or skin color are unsafer? Should they be able to opt out of getting drivers of a certain race?
> 
> IMHO most of us recognise these things would lead to unfair discrimination. And I think it's the same thing with age.


Honestly while I don't agree with alot of things people discriminate others with but paying customers should have the freedom the type of driver they want, as long as they are ok with the wait. Just like when you go to your barber/stylist you want someone specific and don't mind waiting even though other barber/stylist are available. Or when choosing your family doctor you picked one that you are comfortable with and trust in, not necessarily mean they are the most qualified. Discrimination = competition = capitalism. When you choose to work for Uber more than Lyft, that's discrimination. When you choose iPhones and Samsung over Huawei that's discrimination at work as well. Just like it's discrimination when you actively avoid a certain neighbor or disallowing minor to enter your car.

Discrimination is part of life and business. It's fine as long as the objective is fair and reasonable. I have no problem with old drivers, I just don't want them to be my driver simply because the risk to myself would be increased. With younger drivers (25+) there's more at stake for both the driver and passenger and their senses aren't degraded.



UberBeemer said:


> Considering that most accidents are caused by young drivers, i find this comment nothing but ageism.


Source? Disallowing minor is ageism too.



raisedoncereal said:


> Uber should reserve the 60+ drivers with bad attitudes for doing Uber eats deliveries to non-tipping pax


I don't mind, as long as I'm not in that car when the driver body suddenly betrays him



wn100804 said:


> "60"???
> 
> You are so full of San Francisco sidewalk pilings.
> 
> Listen you little runt. I am 65 and drive a hundred times better than any 24 year old does. I have NEVER, repeat, NEVER had an accident, speeding ticket or at any time an un-insurable driver license. When you grow up, then maybe you can get a big boy driver license.


Good for you but it's doubtless that the average 65 year old senses won't be as sharp as their younger counterpart.



Roadmasta said:


> I bet Uber could save a lot of money on insurance if they raised the minimum age from 21. Regular insurance males under 25 is the highest risk category.


I have no problem with this arrangement as well



O-Side Uber said:


> The president of the United States is currently 73 years old . Paul McCartney is headlining stadiums right now. He's 77.


I wouldn't trust neither to drive me



03qsz06 said:


> Yeah, I'll match my reaction time, eyesight, reasoning skills against yours any day. There are so many things I want to say,but they are not nice so I won't say them.


Your being emotional and refuse to accept what's clear as day. The the younger you have sharper senses than the current you. When people age, their body degrades and they just aren't as sharp as they could be.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Let's all us old folk say....He'll understand when he gets older....It's not all about reaction time, eyesight or reasoning skills. It's about experience behind the wheel.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


>


Excellent on so many levels!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


>


He schooled him good


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


AGREED⬅⬅⬅

But......
Why do Insurance Companies
Charge ?higher ?auto premiums to younger driver
....and those with bad credit??

? Subsequently: Wouldn't Uber's insurance company prefer Drivers with more driving experience ie older ?

?
I wonder ??? who gets more customer complaints 
A. Younger drivers
B. Older


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SatMan said:


> Let's all us old folk say....He'll understand when he gets older....It's not all about reaction time, eyesight or reasoning skills. It's about experience behind the wheel.


You have a good point, Sat, but this claim that 60 is too old is a load of crap for most 60 year olds. Like most prejudices, it is founded in unbridled ignorance.

The DMV in Illinois, for example, only requires drivers of 75 or older to renew in person and take additional vision and road tests.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


What happens when you turn 60? Will you stop and give up driving for Uber or will you go out kicking and screaming? 80 and above may be questionable, but 60? Let's be realistic. 60 is not old by any measure.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> What happens when you turn 60? Will you stop and give up driving for Uber or will you go out kicking and screaming? 80 and above may be questionable, but 60? Let's be realistic. 60 is not old by any measure.


@AveragePerson isn't a driver, he's just a troll.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Iann said:


> Get off my lawn!


We refer to them here as NIMBYs.

(Not in my back yard)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom Oldman said:


> Just use the "ignore" option in this forum and suffocate this troll. I did already "ignoreed" him.
> 
> Message to the Administration of UP forum,
> 
> You need to create the option of "thumps down"' ? as a response. Please


Best to just ignore.

Trolls would want to collect "thumbs down" instead of likes.

Guaranteed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> The president of the United States is currently 73 years old . Paul McCartney is headlining stadiums right now. He's 77.


And Cher.
Looks the same as 50 years ago . . .



AveragePerson said:


> Honestly while I don't agree with alot of things people discriminate others with but paying customers should have the freedom the type of driver they want, as long as they are ok with the wait. Just like when you go to your barber/stylist you want someone specific and don't mind waiting even though other barber/stylist are available. Or when choosing your family doctor you picked one that you are comfortable with and trust in, not necessarily mean they are the most qualified. Discrimination = competition = capitalism. When you choose to work for Uber more than Lyft, that's discrimination. When you choose iPhones and Samsung over Huawei that's discrimination at work as well. Just like it's discrimination when you actively avoid a certain neighbor or disallowing minor to enter your car.
> 
> Discrimination is part of life and business. It's fine as long as the objective is fair and reasonable. I have no problem with old drivers, I just don't want them to be my driver simply because the risk to myself would be increased. With younger drivers (25+) there's more at stake for both the driver and passenger and their senses aren't degraded.
> 
> ...


" Slow people " dont SURVIVE to Age !

The heard has been culled.

Only the Strong Survive.

Good Luck to You.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Hey just waiting for my rascal scooter ,with gun mount????


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheCount said:


> Uber should not let anyone under 35 drive. Their judgment and maturity are impaired. These young dudes that think they're bullet proof increase the risk of accidents.


Maybe 25. Insurance companies would back that idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get Way the Hell Off of My Lawn !


mellorock said:


> Hey just waiting for my rascal scooter ,with gun mount????


Muricah !

( Freedom Spoken Here )


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Yes, because age discrimination protection was abolished when Clinton won the election. LOL They shouldn't allow young people either, under 30 disqualified.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


That's the dumbest comment of the month, here's your Darwin Award.



gooddolphins said:


> I agree totally. I'm in my mid 50's and these kids in their 20's are too busy texting and driving to pay attention to anything else.


Naw, there just brain dead.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


In other words: not our Beloved President, nor any of our senators should be allowed to drive other people due to their... hmmmmm... mental incapacities? Ouch!
Tell THAT to Nancy Pelosi, ROFLMAO, you'll make her day.


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


W


AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


One day you will be old too

Be smart , talk smart !


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m 56. And I remember how we all used to drive when we were young. I’ll take the 60-year-old over the young kid anytime. I see those young Uber drivers out there doing all manner of stupid crap. I’d like to pull them out of the car and slap them a few times.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


...how would you feel if you were disallowed driving because of your low IQ?..
...better stay quiet...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I think Uber should ban any woman driver that's over 120 pounds


I think Goober should ban any man who weighs less than 160!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> I think Uber should ban any woman driver that's over 120 pounds


Well then I guess that leaves out most grown women who have bodies like Rihanna, who seems to channels the curves of Marilyn Monroe and the other glamour queens of yesteryear. I guess to make sure the female drivers stay under 120 lbs, we are looking for 12 year old school girls to drive rideshare?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> You may not be aware of it but in the states people are tested to make sure they drive.


They're only tested for the initial test. After that they have to pass vision test only in order to maintain their driver's license.

Although age 60 is really not old enough, senior citizens really should be tested more - not just their vision, but the entire driving aspects. Millennials on the road are dangerous for different reasons, but so are 75 year olds who can barely see over the steering wheel of their 1994 Buick Roadmaster while driving 15 mph below the speed limit in the far left lane ...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


>


I used to see epic beard man around town when I lived in Oakland.


----------



## U phoria (Dec 4, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


If your a full time driver you already have one foot in the grave


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> UP.net should charge a troll tax


What is a troll? ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> @AveragePerson isn't a driver, he's just a troll.


 He's probably has a suspended license, lives in his moms basement and can't get a woman if his life depended on it.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So, if 60 is too old to drive a car, would it also be too old to drive a country?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I think Goober should ban any man who weighs less than 160!


They wouldn't ban me then cause i weigh 200.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> They wouldn't ban me then cause i weigh 200.


Then maybe we should ban every guy with a stupid haircut ?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Then maybe we should ban every guy with a stupid haircut ?


I can agree with that cause I get compliments on my hair.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well then I guess that leaves out most grown women who have bodies like Rihanna, who seems to channels the curves of Marilyn Monroe and the other glamour queens of yesteryear. I guess to make sure the female drivers stay under 120 lbs, we are looking for 12 year old school girls to drive rideshare?


Screw that, keep her well fed ?

Anyway what does this have to do with driving?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Screw that, keep her well fed ?
> 
> Anyway what does this have to do with driving?


She may have a heart attack while driving


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Well then I guess that leaves out most grown women who have bodies like Rihanna, who seems to channels the curves of Marilyn Monroe and the other glamour queens of yesteryear. I guess to make sure the female drivers stay under 120 lbs, we are looking for 12 year old school girls to drive rideshare?


a lot of adult male weight less than 120lb. Americans sure like big numbers...



Syn said:


> They're only tested for the initial test. After that they have to pass vision test only in order to maintain their driver's license.
> 
> Although age 60 is really not old enough, senior citizens really should be tested more - not just their vision, but the entire driving aspects. Millennials on the road are dangerous for different reasons, but so are 75 year olds who can barely see over the steering wheel of their 1994 Buick Roadmaster while driving 15 mph below the speed limit in the far left lane ...


Exactly, it increase the risk for the passenger, so it really should be optional whether the customer want to assume that risk by opting in or out of older (and why not very young drivers as well), give the choice/option.


----------



## Bimmer_Burbs (Jan 22, 2016)

Funny how our friend from Canada lumps everyone over 60 as being to old to drive. As a former 24-Hours of Daytona driver who drove at 190 MPH in the middle of the night I would like to take AveragePerson out on a racetrack and see who's a better driver! 

Then let's see who the rider would rather be in the car with in an extreme situation!


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm about to be 57 and I could do donuts around your car and you would crap your pants.


The op might have a point the older person wants to do donuts instead of getting their pax to their destination.lol

In reality some drivers regardless of age should be tested by a driver in the area and approved to drive from them. As long it's in the pre employment contract that this would occur there's no violation of the IC relationship.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> a lot of adult male weight less than 120lb. Americans sure like big numbers...
> 
> Exactly, it increase the risk for the passenger, so it really should be optional whether the customer want to assume that risk by opting in or out of older (and why not very young drivers as well), give the choice/option.


Then why are most accidents caused by young people who texted and drive, excessive speed to go nowhere and are just brain dead. 90% of auto accidents are caused by those under 35. This is a fact.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

What's the problem with letting customer choose the type of driver he wants from the car types to driver preferences. Whether that be a old or going driver filter, as long as the customer can wait as the more filter the less available driver. But customization would be welcomed by the customers.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What's the problem with letting customer choose the type of driver he wants from the car types to driver preferences. Whether that be a old or going driver filter, as long as the customer can wait as the more filter the less available driver. But customization would be welcomed by the customers.


Seems like this is a great idea. I think if it were implemented, it would also require a surcharge AND a mandatory TIP for the driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> What's the problem with letting customer choose the type of driver he wants from the car types to driver preferences. Whether that be a old or going driver filter, as long as the customer can wait as the more filter the less available driver. But customization would be welcomed by the customers.


Customers don't care, they are getting a cheap ride and that all they care about. Remember one day you're going to be old and then you'll be signing a different tune. You'll be the first to scream age discrimination.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ptuberdriver said:


> The op might have a point the older person wants to do donuts instead of getting their pax to their destination.lol
> 
> In reality some drivers regardless of age should be tested by a driver in the area and approved to drive from them. As long it's in the pre employment contract that this would occur there's no violation of the IC relationship.


Didn't Lyft start out that way, maybe calling it a mentor program?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Didn't Lyft start out that way, maybe calling it a mentor program?


It was called the mentally disturbed program for whomever wanted to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> UP.net should charge a troll tax


The Troll Toll


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The president of the United States is currently 73 years old . Paul McCartney is headlining stadiums right now. He's 77.


You, but the president is running the country into the ground. That may not be the best example.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> You, but the president is running the country into the ground. That may not be the best example.





goneubering said:


> Maybe 25. Insurance companies would
> 
> Yeah they weren't great examples lol ? How about DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER??? He's 66


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


I can not do Uber but I can run the country when I am over 70?


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


What's that you say, sonny? Wait a minute until I turn my hearing aid up.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TomH said:


> I can not do Uber but I can run the country when I am over 70?


This president would be quickly deactivated by Uber for making racist comments offensive to riders.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Honestly while I don't agree with alot of things people discriminate others with but paying customers should have the freedom the type of driver they want, as long as they are ok with the wait. Just like when you go to your barber/stylist you want someone specific and don't mind waiting even though other barber/stylist are available. Or when choosing your family doctor you picked one that you are comfortable with and trust in, not necessarily mean they are the most qualified. Discrimination = competition = capitalism. When you choose to work for Uber more than Lyft, that's discrimination. When you choose iPhones and Samsung over Huawei that's discrimination at work as well. Just like it's discrimination when you actively avoid a certain neighbor or disallowing minor to enter your car.
> 
> Discrimination is part of life and business. It's fine as long as the objective is fair and reasonable. I have no problem with old drivers, I just don't want them to be my driver simply because the risk to myself would be increased. With younger drivers (25+) there's more at stake for both the driver and passenger and their senses aren't degraded.
> 
> ...


I'm old, so I quit rideshare just for you.

So, go fetch me a sammie kid.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Didn't Lyft start out that way, maybe calling it a mentor program?


I think your right, when Lyft came into my area they wanted me to get all the online info done, and set up a meeting with a Lyft manager person who dis the inspection. I opted out of Lyft for that reason. Now 2.5 years into rideshare, Friday and Saturday nights, I really wish it would have worked out, and Uber started it because there r some DUMB Ubers and my pax LOVE to talk about them.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm about to be 57 and I could do donuts around your car and you would crap your pants.


Why though? What's so scary about a guy going around in circles?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


>


Those folks are all Uber Pool pax now.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m 35 and haven’t been pulled over in almost 15 years. I just follow the rules of the road and don’t use my app while driving because I know where I’m going almost 90% of the time unless long trips. My phone sits face down on my lap for pax to see it and respect it more! Better tipping is included!?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Screw that, keep her well fed ?
> 
> Anyway what does this have to do with driving?


What exactly does this board have to do with driving? No matter the initial intent this is just another troll board. Less than one percent of posts have anything to do with either rideshare or driving.. The majority of posts are just people hating people or plain old dumb fluffery.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> This president would be quickly deactivated by Uber for making racist comments offensive to riders.


and sexist comments and possibly for physically touching sexy female pax.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> What exactly does this board have to do with driving? No matter the initial intent this is just another troll board. Less than one percent of posts have anything to do with either rideshare or driving.. The majority of posts are just people hating people or plain old dumb fluffery.


I meant what does a lady's weight have to do with her driving


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Canadians should not be allowed to work


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


So having white hair is an indication of feebleness? You're an idiot. How old are you? About 17? 'Cause that's what you sound like. By the way, I have white hair, which I dye a lovely shade of red to throw off the morons who think like you.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Please, tell me you're kidding.



Robert Larrison said:


> Canadians should not be allowed to work


Makes about as much sense ?


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


WHAT?????? how can you possible say that a person with 60 years has a foot in the coffin? Are you out of your mind? I know a lot of retired people that depend on uber to make a decent living. Some of these "old dudes" as you call them can kick your butt in 30 seconds......they lift weights and train for at least an hour a day on the gym so please so do not generalize things!



TheCount said:


> Anyone who refers to people over 60 with gratuitous insults ought to be permanently deactivated.


fully agreed - RESPECT comes first!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SJCorolla said:


> Here we go again with another "thinning the herd" proposal.
> 
> Don't most states already have license renewal requirements for older drivers?


Not NJ, although I always thought they should... hell, not just age-based, either...

Retake written, eye & road every 10 years until age 60, and then every 5.

People sometimes develop bad habits over time; get to "comfortable". Some laws change and some people forget different ones that haven't. Eyesight fades and if you don't go to the eye dr. every year, you may not even notice.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


WTF, ever heard of laws against age discrimination buddy? We live in a freaking free country, get it straight.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> By responding to this OP in such an angry manner, you just supplied him with the "woody" he so desperately wanted.
> 
> Friends don't let friends assist trolls.


Ignore this fool, he can't even wipe his own butt, that's why he still lives in his moms attic.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The number one violator of checking your blind spots is yours truly age group. I've observed it many times in LV. They also like to race to a.p. pickup...lmao...they get stopped by backed up traffic entering the parking garages where UnL pickup is. They beat me by 3 seconds...wow.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Put Average ( [email protected]@HOLE ) Person on ignore like I just did. Wasted too many minutes of my life reading (s)he/he/it's drivel.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Hey AVERAGE - 
Started last December - small market and just took two weeks off.

Lyft - 358 rides, 4.99 Rating
Uber Eats - 922 deliveries. 98% Rating
Uber Rides - 477 Rides, 4.95 Rating
Last Saturday - first ride 2:00 p.m., last ride, 60 mile roundtrip to the Casino, got home at 5:00 a.m.

Kiss my entire wide, white 65 year old butt!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Someday you're going to get old too. You're gonna get a head full of white hair, a face full of wrinkles. So PLEASE...*Respect YOUR Elders*.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice try troll.....I'm 65, going on 30 and don't take shit from millennial snowflakes.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I think Jeffery Epstein would like the 12 year old driver plan.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Bullshit. I'm 70, have not had a ticket in over 30 years, nor have I been at fault in a collision in that same length of time.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> This president would be quickly deactivated by Uber for making racist comments offensive to riders.


In other words, he's not even qualified to be an Uber driver.



peteyvavs said:


> Ignore this fool, he can't even wipe his own butt, that's why he still lives in his moms attic.


I doubt that her trailer has an attic.

Actually, I take that back, as it is unkind to people who may live in trailers; this joker probably lives in an outhouse, which would be far more reflective of his inner character.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Anybody else get the idea these posts are put up by UP employees to spark outrage and generate more responses and posts?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I'm 35 and haven't been pulled over in almost 15 years. I just follow the rules of the road and don't use my app while driving because I know where I'm going almost 90% of the time unless long trips. My phone sits face down on my lap for pax to see it and respect it more! Better tipping is included!?


Having your phone on your lap is illegal in Florida and many other States, I think you better find out if you're breaking the law.



ZenUber said:


> Anybody else get the idea these posts are put up by UP employees to spark outrage and generate more responses and posts?


I always suspected that UP is an Uber sponsored site.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I always suspected that UP is an Uber sponsored site.


If it is, they're even dumber than I thought: if anything, the site reinforces and amplifies driver negativity (which is entirely justified, in my view), and it's hard to see how that could be in Uber's interests.


----------



## jojomo (Jun 25, 2019)

But what about this cute Lyft video of a grandma driving?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jojomo said:


> But what about this cute Lyft video of a grandma driving?


I just puked in my own car.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> Here we go again with another "thinning the herd" proposal.
> 
> Don't most states already have license renewal requirements for older drivers?


Not based on age alone. That'd be discriminatory and is thwarted heavily by AARP.

Many states do have a compulsory assessment due to a medical condition that needs to be addressed by a doctor, but not any Joe Schmoe can make that happen.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> Not based on age alone. That'd be discriminatory and is thwarted heavily by AARP.


Not true. For example Illinois requirements include the following:

requires drivers age 75 and older to renew their licenses in person
requires both a vision test and road test for drivers ages 75 and older renewing in person
requires drivers ages 81 through 86 to renew their license every two years, and those 87 and older to renew annually


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> Not true. For example Illinois requirements include the following:
> 
> requires drivers age 75 and older to renew their licenses in person
> requires both a vision test and road test for drivers ages 75 and older renewing in person
> requires drivers ages 81 through 86 to renew their license every two years, and those 87 and older to renew annually


Hey if you're still driving for Uber at 75+, my hats off to you. Hell, if you're still alive much less driving after 75, you've won.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

jojomo said:


> But what about this cute Lyft video of a grandma driving?


Leni Riefenstahl would have been proud.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Op should be booted off this forum for age discrimination.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> Hey if you're still driving for Uber at 75+, my hats off to you. Hell, if you're still alive much less driving after 75, you've won.


Check back with me in two years


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


>


------------------------
Talk about a glass jaw.



AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


------------------------------
What a totally stupid remark and against 60 year olds. ??? I can see 80 or 90 but 60 ?????
I am glad that you are in Canada. You might get seriously injured if you were in the U.S.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> Not true. For example Illinois requirements include the following:
> 
> requires drivers age 75 and older to renew their licenses in person
> requires both a vision test and road test for drivers ages 75 and older renewing in person
> requires drivers ages 81 through 86 to renew their license every two years, and those 87 and older to renew annually


Florida rules are the same for everyone until age 80. At 80 you have to renew your license every 6 years , instead of 8 and at age 80 you have to renew in person rather than online

My license has to be renewed this October. I can do it online and it will be good for 8 years (I'll be 81 then)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Congrats! You've just received the dumbest post yet award!

Please stop by, the Greenlight Hub, to pick up your award.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Congrats! You've just received the dumbest post yet award!


So, you acknowledge that he just _very_ _slightly_ edged you out -- that's rather generous of you.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


A 60 yrs old can still ride your significant other like a horse and any 60 yrs old that still have the horsepower should be able to drive for Uber.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Florida rules are the same for everyone until age 80. At 80 you have to renew your license every 6 years , instead of 8 and at age 80 you have to renew in person rather than online
> 
> My license has to be renewed this October. I can do it online and it will be good for 8 years (I'll be 81 then)


I don't know how you feel about this, but once somebody is at the age to draw SS, it is assumed that (usually) people are retired or semi-retired. That means that there should not be a barrier to go renew your license in person and more often than once every eight years. That's a very long time.

Florida needs to tighten up on that.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> A 60 yrs old can still ride your significant other like a horse and any 60 yrs old that still have the horsepower should be able to drive for Uber.


Well in this case, _his_ "significant other" is, in fact, inflatable, so yeah -- a 60 year old could almost certainly "ride her like a horse", at least until a seam gets split.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Your name, if you will, is Average Person. I would contend that you aren't even close. Most of us 60 year old types, including myself, have had successful careers and drive because we want to. Your argument about safety and all that nonsense is just that - nonsense. My guess is you aren't making enough money and you see us as part of the cause. I will tell you that your lack of intelligence, lack of motivation to do something, and lack of cash is your problem. As long as I am still breathing I'll do what I want, when I want, with little or no regard for those who refuse to help themselves and then whine about how it's everyone's fault except theirs. Wake up!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> I don't know how you feel about this, but once somebody is at the age to draw SS, it is assumed that (usually) people are retired or semi-retired. That means that there should not be a barrier to go renew your license in person and more often than once every eight years. That's a very long time.
> 
> Florida needs to tighten up on that.


Don't assume anything. I started working 63 years ago (I delivered newspapers) I don't know anything but work.

More and more of us old farts are healthy enough and sharp enough to keep working whether we need to or not. And I'm one of them.

I could quit working if I knew I would die before I turn 85. I have enough money to last me that long. But I'm afraid I'm going to outlive my money. So I'll work as long as I can and lock up my money until I can't work any more

I do agree that we should have to renew our drivers licenses more frequently than every 6 years


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Don't assume anything. I started working 63 years ago (I delivered newspapers) I don't know anything but work.
> 
> More and more of us old farts are healthy enough and sharp enough to keep working whether we need to or not. And I'm one of them.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Keep at it!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> Someday you're going to get old too. You're gonna get a head full of white hair, a face full of wrinkles. So PLEASE...*Respect YOUR Elders*.


She can use the money she saves by not tipping to pay for a dye job and face lift... don't forget the neck!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


All I'll say libel due to age discrimination is a real thing... Is someone over the age of 60 reads this and is offended you're going to get sued and will very likely lose....


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> All I'll say libel due to age discrimination is a real thing... Is someone over the age of 60 reads this and is offended you're going to get sued and will very likely lose....


It would be pretty difficult for a plaintiff to establish that they suffered any damages as a result of AverageBaboon's posts. They are paradigmatically inconsequential.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It would be pretty difficult for a plaintiff to establish that they suffered any damages as a result of AverageBaboon's posts. They are paradigmatically inconsequential.


Mental anguish


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Mental anguish


Well, maybe you're on to something there; "intentional infliction of emotional distress".


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Well, maybe you're on to something there; "intentional infliction of emotional distress". :wink:


I type as little as possible.....


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

There's a reason as you get older, testing become more frequent. That's because on average, there's a heightened risk of being a dangerous driver due to failing senses. 

Elderly people like 60+ should quite honestly be tested annually or biannually at worse. Because they are not, if I get a old driver, I'm being subjected to increased risk on the road.

I get what people are saying about very young drivers as well. I agree. I don't mind a optional filter for people 25 or under.

This is not about age, this is about safety. Say whatever you want but If you get older, your senses becomes less sharp, that's a fact. Impaired senses increased risk. That's also a fact.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

All I see is age discrimination....
I don't think that's tolerated on this board


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> All I see is age discrimination....
> I don't think that's tolerated on this board


Do you pick up minors? No? That's age discrimination!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Talking about old
In Korea gamers in the early 20’s considered old. Old gamers now will have retire.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Do you pick up minors? No? That's age discrimination!


No that's due to age of consent.... What you are referring to is literally age discrimination. (40)+


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

mbd said:


> Talking about old
> In Korea gamers in the early 20's considered old. Old gamers now will have retire.


Yes there's old for different context


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Yes there's old for different context


I just really hope you haven't offended anyone....I know someone of your deep moral character hopes they didn't either


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> No that's due to age of consent.... What you are referring to is literally age discrimination. (40)+


Still discrimination against minors. But it's justified discrimination because the company/legislation says so. But it's discrimination nonetheless.

The state requiring older people to take more frequent tests is also discrimination. Does this mean this discussion about it are taboo? No.

Discrimination happens all the time in life and it's not wrong if there is a justified reason. Safety concerns are absolutely justified for a discussion on whether riders should have the option of filtering certain drivers to reduce possible risk to themselves on the road.

If people want to YOLO, that's their choice but don't FORCE things on people


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Still discrimination against minors. But it's justified discrimination because the company/legislation says so. But it's discrimination nonetheless.
> 
> The state requiring older people to take more frequent tests is also discrimination. Does this mean this discussion about it are taboo? No.
> 
> ...


Show me a state requiring elderly Americans to do more than younger


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I just really hope you haven't offended anyone....I know someone of your deep moral character hopes they didn't either


A individual that is enlightened with wisdom, such as I, naturally have unparalleled moral ethics and virtue. I speak simply the truth, and the truth is pure but also uncaring about the fragile feelings of people.



Juggalo9er said:


> Show me a state requiring elderly Americans to do more than younger


I shall enlighten you.

COLORADO: Licenses are renewed every 10 years until age 61, when drivers must begin renewing them every five years. Starting at age 66, there's another restriction, as drivers can renew by mail only with a doctor's or optometrist's certification that they had passed an eye exam within six months.

GEORGIA: People 59 and older must renew their license every five years, instead of every eight. Also, anyone 64 and older must pass an eye exam with every renewal, a requirement that began in 2005.

Among many others.

Also statistics show that per mile driven older drivers are over-represented in fatal accidents. According to the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, a senior citizen is more likely than a younger driver to be at fault in an accident in which they are involved. Source: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_age_and_driving


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> A individual that is enlightened with wisdom, such as I, naturally have unparalleled moral ethics and virtue. I speak simply the truth, and the truth is pure but also uncaring about the fragile feelings of people.
> 
> 
> I shall enlighten you.
> ...


Now look up how many states have been sued for having such regulations


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Now look up how many states have been sued for having such regulations


You sure are sue happy. Sued for what? What's the damage?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> You sure are sue happy. Sued for what? What's the damage?


You should really look that up on your own...i.e. it was already stated


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Also statistics show that per mile driven older drivers are over-represented in fatal accidents. According to the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, a senior citizen is more likely than a younger driver to be at fault in an accident in which they are involved. Source: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_age_and_driving


Ah yes, Wikipedia. Excellent, scholarly source ?

You may have missed that the same Wikipedia article uses this news article as a source which counters your argument entirely.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Ah yes, Wikipedia. Excellent, scholarly source ?
> 
> You may have missed that the same Wikipedia article uses this news article as a source which counters your argument entirely.


I cited them make times while getting my bachelor's.... Go to source


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Fat people have enough problems. One more isn’t going to make much difference. Ban the fattys.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Do you pick up minors? No? That's age discrimination!


No it is not. Learn the law. Age discrimination is for workers 40 years or older.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> No it is not. Learn the law. Age discrimination is for workers 40 years or older.


You can however be discriminated against for being white


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> You can however be discriminated against for being white


You're right. This country has over legislated. And could get worse.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You're right. This country has over legislated. And could get worse.


I don't make the rules....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You're right. This country has over legislated. And could get worse.


You have to be kidding


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Well in this case, _his_ "significant other" is, in fact, inflatable, so yeah -- a 60 year old could almost certainly "ride her like a horse", at least until a seam gets split.


The visual In my head from this ? ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> You have to be kidding


Of course I'm not kidding.

Don't know where you're from? But, welcome to America. We have a two party system, and Independents are welcome as well.

Happen to agree with the party of less government and very pro business and jobs.

Guess what? That is mainstream in this country.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


Most drivers in their 60s are far less risk in their driving behavior than any 20 something. If you don't believe it check out insurance rates. It's not even close.

Maybe you're just mad bro because they're not as willing to drive as reckless and fast as you want to get out of your way.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Most drivers in their 60s are far less risk in their driving behavior than any 20 something. If you don't believe it check out insurance rates. It's not even close.
> 
> Maybe you're just mad bro because they're not as willing to drive as reckless and fast as you want to get out of your way.


Spot on.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Of course I'm not kidding.
> 
> Don't know where you're from? But, welcome to America. We have a two party system, and Independents are welcome as well.
> 
> ...


Your comment was to agree with this

*"You can however be discriminated against for being white"*

and I cant believe anyone would agree to such a thing and be serious about it


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Your comment was to agree with this
> 
> *"You can however be discriminated against for being white"*
> 
> and I cant believe anyone would agree to such a thing and be serious about it


Do not try to put words in my mouth. But since you insist.

Damn skippy I agree with that statement: "You can be discriminated against for being white". Of course I would agree. Happens to be a fact.

Actually, there is now vastly more discrimination against white folk than any other group.

My two cents.

????????????


----------



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The president of the United States is currently 73 years old . Paul McCartney is headlining stadiums right now. He's 77.


I wouldn't use the potus as an example ?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber should disallow people above the age of 60 to drive for Uber. It's heightened safety concern for both the driver and passenger. Their eyesight, reaction, and thought process are impaired to some level.
> 
> At least give the rider the option to opt out of old drivers. These old dudes with full white hairs are already one foot in the coffin, I rather not have my risk of being involved in an accident increased.


While most of us are entitled to our opinions. research done in the past decade suggests that people under the age of 25, perhaps up thru age 30, do not have the maturity necessary to act and reason as adults. Perhaps no one under the age of 25 should even be allowed to drive.

*At What Age Is the Human Brain Fully Developed ...*
https://www.reference.com/science/age-*human*-*brain*-fully-developed-b909a4ffd8d4f75d
A: While no specific age has been identified as the age at which the *human brain* is fully *mature*, the Washington Post relates that many scientists agree that the *brain does not reach maturity* until at least the *mid-20s*. Some studies suggest that the *brain* continues to develop into the *early 30s*&#8230;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> No it is not. Learn the law. Age discrimination is for workers 40 years or older.


For employment purposes, it's 40-70.

For most other services, 18 and over.

Alcohol, of course, is minimum 21, and always at the discretion of the bartender, server, owner, or bouncer.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So you can discriminate against a 72 yo..... 

which is one reason I do rideshare and not brain surgery


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone over 99 should not be driving, period.


----------

